# What flower or bush for bees in Missouri



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the bush is call honey suckle. Literally they smell like honey here when in full bloom.
The bees went wild over them. Though I have not been trying too hard to find them locally. I'm
looking at the easy to grow Nygers with the yellow daisy blossoms.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

beepro said:


> I think the bush is call honey suckle. Literally they smell like honey here when in full bloom.
> The bees went wild over them. Though I have not been trying too hard to find them locally. I'm
> looking at the easy to grow Nygers with the yellow daisy blossoms.


where are you finding the Nygers at?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the seeds from India. Ethiopia also has them but harder to source. They're not the
invasive type like people think. On purpose I let 2 big plants drop their seeds but none of
them germinate. 
Many are sold here in bags as bird feed but they are not viable since heat treated already.
Make a good summer and Fall blooms. Light nectar almost like the clovers.


Daisy like yellow flowers:


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in southeast Missouri. One of the best nectar producers I've seen is available from the MDC . You can order it now I think if you look for the seedling order form online. It's called Button Bush. If you live near riverbottoms it likely already grows there though. I planted some last year along the creek on my property and hope to see some blooms this year. It blooms later in July and fills a gap in my area after the clover is done and before the goldenrod. Any white clover is good too.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

Common Witch Hazel blooms in the winter, and also Winter hazel. Grows in Missouri. I'm in Iowa and looking for a couple myself.


----------

